# Glad I Didn't Get An F8



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Because I want this. Bike Lust!!!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

But that's a f8?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> But that's a f8?


No matter which colour I bought I'd be unhappy now that I have seen this paintjob. Hope Mr. P does a run of them.


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

I still like the Wiggo tribute limited edition paintjob the best!


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Wonder what it would cost to buff out the Wiggins?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be even better without the name wiggins on it


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Nothing will ever beat Valverdes Prince of Spain.


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> No matter which colour I bought I'd be unhappy now that I have seen this paintjob. Hope Mr. P does a run of them.


Your wish came true, the hour record special F8 is now open to order. Checkout Pinarello Facebook page.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

